# LONDINIUM I Draw - adjudicator



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm seeking the services of an individual who does not hold a ticket in tonight's *LONDINIUM I* raffle draw to remotely view my screen and be on the phone whilst I do the draw at 10pm this evening

This way the draw is certified as transparent and unbiased (as all previous draws have been)

Due to the value of the prize and level of investment in each ticket I think this would clearly demonstrate that no bias can happen

I will talk you through what is going on and you will see the raw list of users, the randomise process, the documenting of the intermediate result and the further randomisation of the list

Please leave your name below so that I can be in touch to advise who the lucky person will be to oversee this raffle

Once chosen I will require your phone number to call you on just before 10pm

The process should take about 10 minutes with a result being announced at 2215 (1015 pm) if all goes to plan


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

I'll be glad when it's over - the suspense and tension is doing me no good whatsoever


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Glenn, that's very professional! Many thanks to you, coffeechap, and Reiss from Londinium for making this possible







May the luckiest person win!


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Reiss is an approachable guy. Maybe he'd like to adjudicate??


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I've not entered and am happy to help if needed


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Daren, I will take you up on your offer

Will PM you


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

I am willing to assist if needs be, too!

Good luck to all those who entered!


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

bronc said:


> Glenn, that's very professional! Many thanks to you, coffeechap, and Reiss from Londinium for making this possible
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1 to that. thanks to coffeechap and glenn for organising this, these things take up a lot of time (and can cause unnecessary stress!). and thanks to reiss at londinium for his generosity in providing the machine at a discounted price - reiss is a top bloke and very passionate about what what he does. the londinium machines are testament to that.

good luck everyone, whoever wins tonight is a very, very lucky person


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Yes, thanks to all concerned, it must take a lot of effort and it's appreciated. I am so excited, I am hyperventilating. I'll be needing a paper bag by the time the draw comes!

Bloomin marvellous this forum







Whoever wins this amazing draw will be in for such a treat.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Sounds like a good idea

But to ensure fairness, just bypass the raffle and give me the L1. I wont complain

As above. Thanks to Reiss, Coffeechap and Glenn for the raffle and the opportunity to win this great prize.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Do you know what, it does take a little bit of time to do these, but the end result of one lucky winner and the benefits the forum gets from the extra dosh, plus the suspense anticipation and genuine pleasure for the eventual winner, make it all with while for me, tis a pleasure not a chore.....

I echo the thanks to reiss, the winner will absolutely love making coffee on this machine, one that has been a trial of passion for reiss. He was genuinely delighted to do this for us..


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

I tell you what, I had a couple of shots from an L1 on Saturday, and it is damn good. Whoever wins will be delighted.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Expobarista said:


> I tell you what, I had a couple of shots from an L1 on Saturday, and it is damn good. Whoever wins will be delighted.


Check the security camera and get that mans photo up!


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Surely the draw will be live on YouTube at 10?!


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks I was trying my hardest to not think about this till after 10, then I see this


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Nervous as hell now!! Haha

Maybe if I don't win I could pickup a decent machine from the winner on the classifieds.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks to coffeechap, Glenn and Reiss for such a cool prize, good luck everyone.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

iroko said:


> Thanks to coffeechap, Glenn and Reiss for such a cool prize, good luck everyone.


Good luck iroko...hope you have room for 2 L1's









Good to see fellow essex boy darren in as adjudicator......hopefully luck will come our way









Thanks organisers and good luck too everyone else taking part.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Good luck to everyone!

Ron


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

That's very nice of you, Ron.

I'm wishing everybody else bad luck


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

GS11 said:


> Good luck iroko...hope you have room for 2 L1's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks GS11 - I've got my fingers crossed for you (and everyone else!). Good luck.

Just a suggestion so everyone's a winner..... Maybe we could dismantle it so everyone gets a piece and then all meet up on a regular basis to put it back together for a coffee? Good idea? OK then - maybe not.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Daren said:


> Thanks GS11 - I've got my fingers crossed for you (and everyone else!). Good luck.
> 
> Just a suggestion so everyone's a winner..... Maybe we could dismantle it so everyone gets a piece and then all meet up on a regular basis to put it back together for a coffee? Good idea? OK then - maybe not.


I'd be up for that... unless I win then it's all mine


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Xpenno said:


> I'd be up for that... unless I win then it's all mine


Something tells me everyone that's entered will say the same.


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Feeling a tad hyper now









Can't wait for the draw


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Expobarista said:


> That's very nice of you, Ron.
> 
> I'm wishing everybody else bad luck


I hope you win as we have to get a photo of the winner with their new machine


----------



## Jonathan007 (Aug 15, 2012)

Good luck Daren


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

He he I've already got a contingency plan for that


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

And the winner is

Everyone


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Jonathan007 said:


> Good luck Daren


Thanks Jonathan - I'm only acting as an independent observer so not a hard task. The hard work (as usual) is being done by Glenn

What it does give me is a massive sense of excitement. Someone is going to be VERY happy!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

If I win can it be shipped by tomoorrw morning to my mum and dads in Lincolnshire so I can get a decent cup of coffee please

Good luck everyone !


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Would you like the short of protracted answer


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I think that the other thread with the result will have the most watchers of any thread ever on this forum


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Party at mine if I win...

Good luck all, and thanks to all those that have made this happen!

(This is so funny, it's like Chrimbo come early... will I, won't I get that Raleigh Chopper...)


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> I think that the other thread with the result will have the most watchers of any thread ever on this forum


We should see if Glenn has the facility to do it live via ustream or something


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

There's a cost associated with that... (sadly)


----------



## ziobeege_72 (May 6, 2013)

As a recent owner of an LI I know just how good this machine is. If you are in the draw and you are not working yourself into a frenzied lather by now than you bloodywell should be! I am.

And am not even in the draw!

Good luck all. May the lever be with you.....


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Drumroll everyone. Nails being bitten down to stumps.

Good luck everyone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Glenn said:


> There's a cost associated with that... (sadly)


My mates used to use the free one that was ad supported. Probably be fun keeping it old school and hitting refresh every few minutes though!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Keep your eyes peeled on the original thread

The winner has been randomly chosen, thanks to Daren's supervision of this draw

Head on over, we'll be revealing in a few minutes!


----------

